
HodlFeed – a Cryptocurrency Newsfeed - colecut
https://hodlfeed.com/
======
akerro
Hodling is the worst thing about cryptoccurencies most people don't realise.
Deflating currencies act as value holders, not as currencies, they don't
promote trading or commerce, buying and selling it for physical things. It
promotes holding and not selling. This is the opposite of what a currency is.

The more people hold, the less chances there are that Bitcoin or other
protocols will be ever used to buy a burger from local shop.

Look at this, even Bitcoin conference doesn't want to accept BTC in payments
for tickets, so where can you use use BTC if not on a BTC conference?

[https://news.bitcoin.com/miami-bitcoin-conference-stops-
acce...](https://news.bitcoin.com/miami-bitcoin-conference-stops-accepting-
bitcoin-due-to-fees-and-congestion/)

~~~
snikeris
> Deflating currencies act as value holders, not as currencies, they don't
> promote trading or commerce, buying and selling it for physical things.

I know this is the commonly accepted reason why inflation is good and
deflation is bad. But isn't this just coercion? Here's your paycheck. You
better go out spend it like a good consumer because we're going to ensure its
value is going to slowly erode over time.

Modern man already needs to buy and sell things to survive. It's not clear to
me why his currency needs to further promote this behavior.

~~~
bryananderson
Yes, that’s exactly what it is, but with one crucial additional factor:
investment.

Mild inflation does not discourage saving, it discourages _saving the actual
currency_ , which does nothing for the economy. It encourages saving in the
form of investment, which stimulates the economy.

If my dollars were guaranteed to get more and more valuable over time, why
would I spend them (more than absolutely necessary) or invest them in economic
ventures? This is why deflationary currency is bad.

~~~
snikeris
It might be bad for the economy/GDP but what about for the individual?
Consider a blue collar worker just making enough to get by and saving a little
cash on the side. Why are you forcing this person to learn about inflation,
interest rates, the SP500, etc.

~~~
bryananderson
If they are saving a little bit on the side for the short term, inflation will
not noticeably hurt them (I am speaking of a well-managed monetary system with
mild inflation such as the US). If they want to save for the long term, then
they _should_ invest it if they want to maximize gains. That’s what’s best for
the individual.

~~~
snikeris
What if they're not interested in maximizing gains? What if they don't want to
learn about investing? What if they just want their hard earned money to not
evaporate on them?

~~~
basch
target funds
[https://www.schwabfunds.com/public/file/P-9430864](https://www.schwabfunds.com/public/file/P-9430864)

~~~
snikeris
My uncle told me these cryptocurrencies are an even better investment!

------
uncletaco
The sentiment section filters out "blocks" and "block" as negative words. I
feel like you should block it from doing that, considering the subject matter.

~~~
colecut
Thanks, we will add these to the excluded words

~~~
kiliantics
Can you make an API available to paying customers? I'm trying to contact you
directly but there is no contact information on the website.

~~~
bradrisse
Yes we will make it available shortly as well as a way to contact. In the
meantime info@hodlfeed.com will go direct to us.

------
farico
I like this feed - a more centralized collection of cryptocurrency news,
however it is unfortunate that left sidebar does not show currency. At the
moment of writing this comment it BTC is worth 13081.8 of something.. is it
USD, EUR, LTL?

~~~
bradrisse
Currently its in USD, but good point. I will show it in USD and add the
ability to change the currency of your choice.

~~~
berkes
The first thing I went looking for, was a way to set this to EUR, because I am
european. There is no such setting.

A small word of unwanted advice for anyone developing anything related to
crypto-currency tickers: don't add "multi currency" as an afterthought. E.g.
coinmarketcap's API, or the CoinCap interface have hacked this in. It's ugly,
inconsistent and feels amateurish. Nothing wrong with adding "mutli-currency"
in a later phase, but this is certainly not a "YANGI" thing: There are far,
far more people out there, who will want to use your product, but who don't
use USD than there are that use USD.

~~~
bradrisse
Multi-currency selector is live.

~~~
berkes
I tried it, but somehow it does not store my setting. It looses it after every
state change (page navigation).

This is on Firefox, latest stable. I cannot see any session, cookie or local-
storage that would've stored my setting, nor do I see any network activity
that would've stored the setting in my account.

It looks like a bug of some sort.

~~~
bradrisse
Ah yes, thanks for catching that. Will fix.

------
subie
Takes about 6 secs or more to fully load the feed on my work desktop.

Looks like this API request is to blame: [https://api.hodlfeed.com/coin-
types](https://api.hodlfeed.com/coin-types)?

~~~
cglace
cryptocurrency types are used to long transaction times.

~~~
oh_sigh
I can send you an XRB in < 1 sec

~~~
Cyberdog
Oh, just let someone make a joke without doing an "um actually." Jeez.

~~~
oh_sigh
It's either a worthless joke post, or I can respond to it with real
information. Some people might think that cryptocurrency by it's very nature
has this latency problem.

------
adamsea
Just from a frontend perspective, it's a great-looking site/webapp. I would be
curious to learn more about your tech choices and the application
architecture.

~~~
wanda
Looks like a React (maybe create-react-app) and Redux job, with:

\- lodash

\- JSS (cssinjs.org)

\- Material-UI (mui.org)

\- Highcharts.js

\- Popper.js

\- Moment.js

\- React-select

\- Redux-form

judging from the bundled main.js file. [0]

[0]:
[https://hodlfeed.com/static/js/main.3593bf21.js](https://hodlfeed.com/static/js/main.3593bf21.js)

------
verroq
Compare with [https://cryptopanic.com](https://cryptopanic.com)

~~~
nefitty
They don't compete, they compliment each other. Cryptopanic gives you manual
user ratings, Hodlfeed gives you text sentiment ratings. It's a perfect combo,
especially if you add in another site like
[http://solume.io](http://solume.io)

------
0d311
Seems that the sentiment analysis speedometer graphic can go "too positive"
and the needle disappears.

~~~
bradrisse
Nice catch, will be fixing.

------
aceyourtest
any details to methodology, which news sites are being used?

also, any plans to add analysis from medium / twitter?

~~~
bradrisse
Yes medium and twitter are in the pipeline. Sites are being selected based
quality of articles.

~~~
aceyourtest
cool - i find a lot of useful analysis from medium and twitter.

how is quality of articles determined? is there a working list of sites
currently included / excluded?

~~~
bradrisse
Right now its crypto focused sites, but I find some of them to be positive
leaning. Likewise the traditional finance sites seem to be negative leaning.
My goal is to add source sentiment so you can see all the sources and which
way they lean for all articles. You will also be able to filter the sources
you wish to see. Quality of sources/articles are based on reading though the
articles, comparing them to similar articles from other sources and making a
determination whether or not its a unique article or a spin off another one.

~~~
nefitty
Awesome! I think it's important to segregate social media, blog and news media
sentiment data. The differences are important, for example, news media will
usually run a story on something that already has social buzz. People who post
on Medium are probably already invested (in the financial and effort sense) in
some side of the conversation. Twitter posts might be fleeting thoughts on a
project.

To help beginner's, you might consider some combined number that weighs each
rating differently according to what you think is important.

~~~
bradrisse
Great points. I think showing all of them on a graph separated will allow you
to see how each is affecting the overall sentiment. Being able to make custom
feeds will also empower you to make your own weights.

------
thisismine
Can't sign in after registration.

~~~
russellr86
Try again, working on my side.

------
jekennedy
The website needs comments!

~~~
bradrisse
Agreed, will get working on that.

------
gryot
great site! all in one

